# Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?



## Annett (11. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Foris.

Uns allen ist es sicherlich schon mal so gegangen - man liest eine Buchstabenkombination und fragt sich, was damit gemeint ist. 

Gerade den Einsteigern würde es sicher das Verstehen von Beiträgen erleichtern, wenn die Worte zumindest beim ersten Verwenden innerhalb eines Themas ausgeschrieben werden würden.
Da dies aber in der heutigen, hektischen Zeit auf Dauer Wunschdenken bleiben wird, dachte ich mir, wir sammeln einfach mal alle verwendeten Abkürzungen "rund um das Thema Teich" und pinnen sie hinterher bei den Einsteigerfragen oben fest.
Evtl. können wir das Ganze auch (zusätzlich oder ausschließlich?) ins Crosslinking übernehmen. 
Muss ich mal beim Dechnigger fragen. 

Über Eure Unterstützung würde ich mich jedenfalls sehr freuen.

Ergänzte Abkürzungen/Links würde ich jeweils in diesen ersten Beitrag einarbeiten, damit wir am Ende nicht noch den Überblick verlieren. 


Und jetzt fange ich am Besten einfach mal mit dem an, was mir so einfällt:

AQ - Aquarium
BA - Bodenablauf
BF - Bodenfilter
GFK - Glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff
Gh - Gesamthärte
HPF - Hängepatronenfilter
IBC - Intermediate Bulk Container
KHV - Koi-Herpesvirus
Kh - Karbonathärte
NG - Firma Naturagart
NH4 - Ammonium
NO2 - Nitrit
NO3 -Nitrat  
PF - Patronenfilter oder Pflanzenfilter
pH - pH-Wert
PS - Pumpenschacht
SiFi - Siebfilter oder Siebfilterpatrone
SVC - Frühjahresvirämie 
TF - Trommelfilter
TWW - Teilwasserwechsel ?
UVC - Lampen, die mit Hilfe des UV-C Lichtspektrums arbeiten
US - Ultra-Sieve
VF - Vliesfilter oder Vorfilter
WT- Wassertemperatur ?
WW - Wasserwerte ?



Da fehlt sicher noch einiges, oder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

TF = Trommelfilter
VF = Vliesfilter oder Vorfilter
SiFi = Siebfilter


----------



## Annett (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*


----------



## Trautchen (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

BA= Bodenablauf
AQ= Aquarium


----------



## Olli.P (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Hi,

PS= Pumpenschacht

WT= Wassertemperatur


----------



## Christine (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Hallo Admine!

Die wichtigste Abkürzung hast Du vergessen 

TT = Teichtreffen


----------



## Olli.P (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Kaldness= KLL???.........


----------



## Dodi (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Nabend!

Einer fällt mir auch spontan ein:

WW = Wasserwerte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Kann aber auch Wasserwechsel bedeuten 

Oder:

TWW = Teilwasserwechsel


----------



## Clovere (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

kKHV = kein-Koi-Herpes-Virus............oder?

Elmar


----------



## Dodi (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

 Elmar,

den hatten wir schon - guckst Du oben in Annett's Liste.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Da wir gerade bei Krankheiten sind:

SVC = Frühjahresvirämie


----------



## Annett (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Eure vielen guten Vorschläge. 

Sachen wie TG für Google werde ich nicht dazu nehmen und auch das TT hat mit den fachlichen Themen so ziemlich nichts zu tun. 
"Kaldness= KLL" ?? Hab ich noch nie gelesen - jemand anderes vielleicht? 

Seid mir nicht böse, aber noch weiter verwirren müssen wir die Neuen nun wirklich nicht. Wenn die sich erstmal mit den Wasserwerten herumschlagen müssen...
 Da fällt mir gleich eine Handvoll weitere Abkürzungen ein!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> danke für Eure vielen guten Vorschläge.
> 
> ...



Kaldness ist ein spezielles Filtermedium

und KLL  beschreibt die Bezeichnung des Aufbaus eines __ Hel-X Körpers ...da gibbet ja auch einige andere bezerichnungen - ich würd dies also nicht in die Abkürzungsliste nehmen...

na ja, vielleicht kann man ja Hel-X als bilogisches Filtermedium aufführen

ich hätte dann noch: 
JM = Japanmatten und SM = Schaumstoffmatten


----------



## schrope (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Hallo,

ich hätte noch eine Abkürzung:

HPF = Hängepatronenfilter

MfG,
Peter


----------



## schrope (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Hi,



			
				Frettchenfreun schrieb:
			
		

> PE = Polyethylen



dazu noch:

PP = Polypropylen
EPDM = Ethylen-Propylen-Dien-Kautschuk
PVC = Polyvinylchlorid

IBC = Intermediate Bulk Container

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Annett (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Hallo.

Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen.
Es ging mir um *gängige* Abkürzungen aus dem *Teichbereich*, die *hier* im Forum oft/sehr oft an Stelle der Fachbegriffe verwendet werden.

Es ging mir nicht um eine Sammlung allgemein bekannter Abkürzungen, die 95% der Bevölkerung kennen sollten oder um jene, die nur ausnahmsweise mal benutzt werden. Evtl. sollten in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Abkürzungen für die Wasserwerte wieder raus? 

Merci jedenfalls an alle, die mich dabei unterstützen wollen. 


Gegen begründete Kritik an irgendwelchen Ideen, ob nun von mir oder anderen, habe ich nichts.... 
Aber danke an alle jene, die das Thema, wie so viele andere in letzter Zeit, lieber torpedieren, als zur Abwechslung mal was fachliches (wo auch immer im Forum) beizutragen oder einfach die Finger still zu halten, wenn das Thema nicht von eigenem Interesse ist. 

Ich werde daraus jedenfalls meine Schlüsse für die Zukunft ziehen. 

_Edit: Da durch den von Eugen gelöschten Beitrag nun ein wenig der Zusammenhang fehlt, hier eine inhaltliche Zusammenfassung des entsprechenden Postings mit meinen Worten:
Es wurde darin die Meinung vertreten, dass das alles keine gute Idee ist und man sich angesichts dessen den Frühling baldigst herbei wünscht. 

Mein Beitrag bezog sich vor allem auf diese "Kritik", die keinerlei Begründung enthielt und nun leider entfernt wurde. _

@Ralf
Was Kaldnes ist weiß ich doch - ich kannte nur diese Abkürzung nicht. Außer von Dir und einem einzigen weiteren User finde ich bei uns kein "KLL".
Wie Du schon schreibst: das gehört wohl eher nicht mit auf die Liste.

JM und SM kenne ich auch eher weniger. Liegt wohl daran, dass diese Filtermedien weniger stark diskutiert werden, da sie allmählich "aus der Mode" kommen bzw. durch bessere abgelöst werden. 


@Peter
HPF = Hängepatronenfilter
IBC = Intermediate Bulk Container
werde ich noch ergänzen. 

@alle anderen, die es interessiert
Ob ich die Folienarten noch mit hinein nehme sollte?  
Ich weiß es noch nicht - normal findet man das mit 1x google benutzen sofort heraus, oder?


----------



## Christine (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*



Annett schrieb:


> Es ging mir um *gängige* Abkürzungen aus dem *Teichbereich*, die *hier* im Forum oft/sehr oft an Stelle der Fachbegriffe verwendet werden.



 Genau bei der Idee solltest Du bleiben. Beispiel: BA für Bodenablauf ja, PP für Polypropylen nein. Diese genormten offiziellen Abkürzungen kann man bei Mutter Google nachschlagen. Sonst wird das eine Endlosnummer.


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

Moin.

Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren zu können, habe ich sämtliches Off-Topic aus diesem Thema verschoben.



Sollen wir die Abkürzungen der Wasserwerte nun mit hinein nehmen, oder eher nicht?
Was meint Ihr? 

Noch irgendwelche Ergänzungen?
Die aktuelle Liste findet Ihr im ersten Beitrag des Themas.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*



Annett schrieb:


> Sollen wir die Abkürzungen der Wasserwerte nun mit hinein nehmen, oder eher nicht?
> Was meint Ihr?



Ganz klares *JA* Ich verwechsele immer NO² und NO³ 

Bitte mit aufnehmen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

ja, ich würd auch auf jedenfall die Wasserwerte mit rein nehmen, vielleicht kann man da gleich den Optimumwert in Klammern dahinter schreiben, damit man nicht viel suchen muss ?

ich würd diesen Fred auch unter Einsteigerfragen / Fachbeiträge oder so führen und nicht nur allein als Lexika Ergänzung ?


----------



## Trautchen (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ich würd diesen Fred auch unter Einsteigerfragen / Fachbeiträge oder so führen und nicht nur allein als Lexika Ergänzung ?




Morgen! Super Idee!


----------



## Joachim (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

@Ralf
Das ganze soll später mal folgendermaßen laufen:

Bsp.
Lexikoneintrag "xyz" mit Erklärung "..."

Wenn du in einem Beitrag "xyz" schreibst, dann wird dies blau mit Unterstrich wie ein Link dargestellt. Fährst du mit der Maus über diesen Link öffnet sich ein kleines PopUp (Sprechblase) mit der Erklärung "..." . Das ganze ist auch anklickbar, um den gesammten Lexikoneintrag zu sehen ...


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was bedeuten die Abkürzungen?*

So, ich hab mal die ersten Abkürzungen ins neue Lexikon übernommen - hat noch jemand (sinnvolle, weil allgemein gebräuchliche und zum Thema Teichforum passende ...) Abkürzungen zur Hand?


----------

